# Allstar 1509



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

A few pics of the latest project










A cobia fish decal was centered betweend colored bands on the butt












The ferrule wrap got an extended cross wrap-
A white to green faded diamond wrap was done over a blue metallic underwrap.











Finished just in time for St. Patty's day


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice lookin wrap bro.I like the color combo.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very Very Nice


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very nice pics Mark; the work looks great except one thing that I noticed throwing everything off balance.








THE DALLAS COWBOY TISSUE BOX!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome color combination. Looks great.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope I can wrap a rod like that one day. very professional looking. Esp that butt wrap


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice, gives me more ideas to steal....err come up with on my own....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Mark, I have that same cobia pic on my fighting rod and starting to come off. What kind of finish do you put on to preserve it. 

Thanks.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

someone told me its cuz you stopped catching cobia too long ago. arent you supposed to be somewhere down lower right now?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Mark, I have that same cobia pic on my fighting rod and starting to come off. What kind of finish do you put on to preserve it.
> 
> Thanks.


Teo- I apply a couple of light coats of rod finish over the decal- the same finish I use to protect the threads- so far no problems.

FYI - I use threadmaster light build finish.

I also put a light coat of finish on before applying the decal- the finish gives a better surface for the decal to adhere to than applying directly to the blank- and makes removal easier if that needs to be done at some point.


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

WALT D. said:


> Very nice pics Mark; the work looks great except one thing that I noticed throwing everything off balance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I've already discussed the Cowboy's tissue box with Mark, he said there's a skins tissue box on the shelf nearby. I told him any skins fan would need one! I've lived the torment of pulling for the skins for over 35 years; I'm pretty sure I've cried at least twice:redface:


----------

